# new upholstery



## The-Cookies

Well finally the cushions and cab seat covers have all gone in to be reupholstered , been waiting 4 weeks because the guy had a big contract in Cornwall he was held to. will post the pics and details as soon as its done, maybe someone else will be interested as the prices are really good.


----------



## napoleon

We have some re-upholstering needed so will definitely be interested. Please let us know what you think when complete. Thankyou.
Regards
napoleon


----------



## stewartwebr

As long as it's not A1 Trimmers in Knottingley. A real shower of cowboys they are. Should avoid at all cost :evil: 

Hope it turns out really well for you  

Stewart


----------



## rosalan

...."prices really good" Now my bells are ringing. Please keep us posted.
Alan


----------



## artona

Looking forward to getting ours back this week as well. 

We are not getting the driver and passenger seat reupholstered but the habitation side, i.e 11 cushions will work out at under £250. 

We have however used the origonal foam which I bought last year and spent £100 on 4 inch high density seating foam.

stew


----------



## Jezport

napoleon said:


> We have some re-upholstering needed so will definitely be interested. Please let us know what you think when complete. Thankyou.
> Regards
> napoleon


I have a bloke in Leeds who did my car. He does top quality work but it doesn't come cheap, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## sideways

We had our camper done by A1 trimmers and have been happy with the results, One or two others had theirs done and were also pleased, then all of a sudden things seemed to go tits up, Does anyone know if there has been a change of staff or anything. Something must have happened for the standard of work to slip so badly, They were flat out when we went 2 years ago this summer.


----------



## The-Cookies

well ours is 10 cushions + cab seats arms headrests, also cushions are being made to fit our altered seating arrangement + infill pieces for making front bed up+ new foam on seat bases

we where quoted £1500 by Regal at Ilkeston but i can assure this is nowhere like that price.

hope its good enough when its done, but from what i have seen of their work i don,t have any worries.

you will have to wait for the finished article like us .


----------



## stewartwebr

sideways said:


> We had our camper done by A1 trimmers and have been happy with the results, One or two others had theirs done and were also pleased, then all of a sudden things seemed to go tits up, Does anyone know if there has been a change of staff or anything. Something must have happened for the standard of work to slip so badly, They were flat out when we went 2 years ago this summer.


Hello,

As far as I know it's the same team. Man and wife supported by there daughter and some other members of the family.

When we got ours done it was chaos. They had stuff everywhere and had no organisational skills what so ever. I was changing my van to leather interior.

You can see from the other thread what went wrong, but all I can see is Im still waiting for the leather covered studs to hide the screws (made elsewhere) The curtains are still 3 inches short and no eyelets to hang them (got more made) and out of the 6 cushions one has survived the year and has not burst at the seams (again more made elsewhere)

Stewart


----------



## artona

The-Cookies said:


> well ours is 10 cushions + cab seats arms headrests, also cushions are being made to fit our altered seating arrangement + infill pieces for making front bed up+ new foam on seat bases
> 
> we where quoted £1500 by Regal at Ilkeston but i can assure this is nowhere like that price.
> 
> hope its good enough when its done, but from what i have seen of their work i don,t have any worries.
> 
> you will have to wait for the finished article like us .


Regal quoted us £1500 for ours too. But I think you will find that they quote £1500 for every job. Then, even though they say they know your van well when you get there the quote goes up. Thats what we found when we took a previous van there. We did not get the work done so have no idea about how good it would have been


----------



## JockandRita

artona said:


> Regal quoted us £1500 for ours too. But I think you will find that they quote £1500 for every job. Then, even though they say they know your van well when you get there the quote goes up. Thats what we found when we took a previous van there. We did not get the work done so have no idea about how good it would have been


Thanks for that Stew.

We were quoted £1500 too. The "quote going up when you get there" doesn't impress me one bit. :x 
I have to say though, on the reupholstered Pilote we viewed, Regal's standard of work did look very good.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## artona

The work I have seen is good too Jock. We took the Euro there. They showed us the factory and the different materials and then said they had now done a detailed price and it came to £2300.

When we phoned they said they knew the van and they quoted £1500!

When I was doing the self build I measured the cusions and gave those to them and they quoted .................£1500!

Maybe its just a co-incidence :twisted: :twisted: 

stew


----------



## 79144will

Morning all ,We want to get our carthago reupholstered we live in Woking ,Surrey ,can anyone recommend a company near us to do the job ,regards Bill


----------



## gaz44

i was quoted £800 just for the four cushions in the dinette,
that was from KLF automotive in micheldever.
how do companys come up with these prices?


----------



## The-Cookies

all done now here are some pics


----------



## 79144will

Hello the-cookies, can you say,1 how much it cost,2 who the company are,and their address ,regards Bill


----------



## The-Cookies

1 £550
2 custom upholstery

we are very pleased


----------



## The-Cookies

bump in case anyone is interested


----------



## artona

Have you anymore details on custom upholstery eg website


----------



## The-Cookies

websites here

Custom Upholstery

although not a vehicle upholsterer they do big contracts for holiday homes similar to caravan style seating, and we are extremely pleased for the price. they also aim to please the customer.

because we have a dog they even made without asking a fitted loose cover of the same material to go over the seat .


----------



## Raine

*curtains*

I asked about replacing curtains, and Regal came up, have phoned, and been quoted 250 plus vat, but after reading 'they knew the motorhome'and when getting there the price is different,and have been put off = its a long way for us to go, but can't find anywhere nearer and they don't do discounts for mh factsters either, anybody know of curtains makers nearer hants


----------



## rosalan

Cannot help too much about places near the South but we are having our van fully re-upholstered for less than £1300 which includes 10% discount for having a "MMM" card.
We visited the workshops, saw the quality of the work and had a very good long discussion on most suitable furnishings from their wide selection of samples. Unlike Regal this company quote two days for the work and include a bed and breakfast in the price.
They are Careavan and are in South Birmingham.
Alan


----------



## JockandRita

rosalan said:


> clipped.........They are Careavan and are in South Birmingham.
> Alan


And very close to >>Tappers<<, who do all the same reupholstering. We spoke to them at Stratford, and are awaiting a written quote with samples, before we make any final decisions.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## rosalan

I believe they are almost across the road. We too had a quote from Tappers which was well beaten by Careavan but as Tappers appeared to specialise in car upholstery, which looks very good, we opted for Careavan who seem to specialise in static vans and motorhomes. Perhaps we should later compare our post fitting thoughts, if you should go ahead.
Alan


----------

